# International 414, help please



## Dave51 (Dec 16, 2010)

My friend has an old international 414 from UK. Something seems wrong with the clutch or transmission. The Tractor will start with the clutch in but the engine dies when you let the clutch out , even in neutral. IN order to keep the engine running you have to stand on the clutch. Is there some sort of lockout on the clutch to prevent the engine from starting without depressing the clutch, and if so could this be stuck so that the engine will not run without depressing the clutch, I don't have any idea, please help


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

I do not know if a tractor that old has a pto/seat 'safety' switch. Could be a retro-fit? Usually that is the culprit if the clutch is let out and the engine shuts down. Are there any wires underneath the seat that connect directly under the operator? Start looking there. I found this link but it does not offer any real electrical info. http://lcata.com/Billscott1.jpg


----------



## Dave51 (Dec 16, 2010)

*Thanks*

I don't think so but I will look tomorrow, I do know that when you try to start it without depressing the clutch there is a mechanical lock out of some sort that prevents the engine from turning over even in neutral, the tractor sat all summer maybe something stuck in there...??


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

Definitely check there too.


----------



## Dave51 (Dec 16, 2010)

No safety switch, wheels were locked solid, nothing moving even in neutral, hooked to it with chain and drug the rear wheels with the tractor in neutral and me standing on the clutch. We took the gearshift lever out to get to the top of the trannie, pried back and forth on the shifting sleeves, put it back together , fired it up and pulled a few logs around the yard , worked the very best., beats the heck out of me but that thing was locked up tighter than old scrooges safe at Christmas time and now it works...


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

Awesome, dude.


----------

